# S.a.s or Facebook



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Which one do you prefer to use .*


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i have no friends on facebook *SAD*


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I find facebook easier for messaging, because there's no limit. SAS is good for meeting random people though.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Never had facebook so sas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Facebook is good for talking to people I know irl, SAS is good for meeting people on the internet. I don't prefer one over the other.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Im going to go with S.A.S cause i don't feel an overbearing pressure of having to keep up with the people i went to high school/family and friends. S.A.S feels more like a safe haven.*


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I have both. Facebook has gotten boring to me, and I love SAS wayy better.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I love MySpace (yes I know :O ) old - but you could customize pages and leave vistor messages on walls and ect, cleaner looking (SAS kind of looks like MySpace) one reason I like it so much, I do wish we could have a chat (like the one he thought of adding on) so you can PM your friends online without worrying about the pm limit  .


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

People seem to like me more on SAS so that's my vote. My status updates on Facebook go largely ignored.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Social... networking?


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I choose SAS although I really don't do much social networking on either site. I probably post something on facebook maybe once a year. The only site I really use for social networking is livinganxious.com


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I deactivated my facebook, too much pressure facebook adding to my anxiety and depression.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

SAS by farrrrrrr Ive had all the social networking sites (remember xanga?) This one is by far my favorite one to visit :yes, it feels like people actually want to talk to me unlike facebook or myspce, etc... :?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not sure if "social networking", but i dont use Facebook, so voted SAS.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm... Bit on the fence with this one.

Usually I meet people to add on FB from here. I prefer talking on FB but when it comes to meeting people, I prefer to meet those from here since I have no real friends. Guess I'll still go with Facebook since I use it more. I have a fair number of people on mine that speak to me at times, like my stuff and comment.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't even have a bookface account and prefer to keep it that way. There's only a few people on here who I have contact with outside of this site.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Sas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have Facebook :lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

SAS because Facebook is a popularity contest and makes my depression worse.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*SAS Forums are my Comfort Zone*

I like SAS forums because they slowly developed into a comfort zone for me to talk about issues that I can't on facebook. I just use facebook to keep in contact with family and friends who are away in college. I go on the SAS forums every day, and facebook probably once/twice a month.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

SAS by far, I just deactivated my facebook!


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

SAS>>>>> Facebook 

Facebook was made for people like me to feel uncomfortable and left out.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

S.A.S by far.
Facebook is just depressing.
S.A.S is kinda depressing sometimes, but i can relate to it.
If that makes any sense.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Both can be depressing but both can be helpful. Personally I've been signing into SAS a lot less frequently and have started making more use of my Facebook account to connect with people from work/uni and that makes me feel better. If I post on it or message someone it makes me nervous but that's good because it's like exposure. Sometimes on here it feels like you're being kept down. But other times it's the only place where people can understand.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

SAS and message boards for the win!!! I prefer anonymity when I'm online.

I keep up with people I know in real life, I have their phone numbers to text them or call them. 

Only real social network account I ever had was a Myspace, which was cool in the beginning until they added too many graphics and ads.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

SAS because I don't have facebook


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I like Facebook better, but I don't use it because it makes me feel like a loner. Truth hurts.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sas by far! Deleted F/b it sucks! *


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

SAS because we all have something in common to share with one another, facebook please!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I spend much more time on Facebook, but there's stuff I can't say on there, so I come here to be open.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never used ****book. I'm going to go with SAS.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

SAS. I like Facebook, but most of my friends are just old friends who i don't talk to so it's just boring.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Aint got no mates ..so SAS! + people are more genuine on here..


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

Took facebook off my phone, I have to start looking to the future or even present, spent to much time looking up old freinds and bad memories, so here I am looking for new friends and learning about who I am and admitting to my self there is something wrong with me and I want to fix it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

SAS... Never had facebook........................................................................


----------



## awkwardalex (Dec 11, 2011)

S.A.S, people dont know me in real life here and if they do I would be more confortable with em then with my so called "friends"......
Edit_ cool, 90 percent like sas more.......


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't use facebook so sas but really if I had it id use instant messanger with like one person and that would be it. I used it for poker too for a week a few years ago, but apart from poker I don't like it so sas lol. I don't know what id say if I had more friends though.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I voted for facebook simply because I check it and am on it more often. I post more on here though than I do facebook. I'm more of just a lurker when it comes to fbook now a days.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Neither, people ignore me on both, but I keep coming back because I'm a masochist.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Facebook. I actually know my friends there IRL and I prefer the overall mood there better.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

SAS


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

To the Facebook people..


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm addicted to both facebook and SAS. But it depends what mood i'm in really.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've reactivated my facebook after four years recently, it does make me really anxious, I'm breaking it in slowly, it's handy for some clubs I'm in now. Next step profile photo:afr


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Never been on facebook, and have no plans on ever being on it.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Eff facebook.

SAS is waaayyyy SASsier!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

SAS. I don't use Facebook.


----------



## awkwardalex (Dec 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> To the Facebook people..


 Im traumatised now........


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

SAS


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

SAS all the way.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

SAS, I don't even have the profile in facebook.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

SAS ftw! I don't even bother with FB as there's too many people I'd rather not talk to and be forced to ignore, I cut them off for a reason. That and FB is almost entirely superficial and full of trivial in-fighting (high school mentality) and lame a** status updates.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I deactivated Facebook a few weeks ago and just joined SAS the other day. I can already see that I made the right decision


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Farcebook?
No way!!


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

SAS definately! It really does feel like home whenever I come onto this site. People who are like me
I also deactivated my fb recently (after just 1 yr on it) and feel so much better for it. It is sad how people my age act like they are back in high school on fb:roll
If they want to contact me they can do it the 'old fashioned' way - u know _'the phone'_?:teeth


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Facebook seems more about the superficialities of life. SAS, I find, goes much deeper.

Easy choice...


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I definately feel more comfortable with SAS.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I think facebook and all those things are silly.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Both. I hardly post statuses on FB nor have many friends to talk to, but I use it to connect with group pages that relate to SA, religion, interest, etc. Made a good few online contacts outside of this site that way. I've also discovered that there are active SA support groups via FB too.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I go on facebook, scroll up and down a few times, notice there's no one on there that even wants to talk to me, and I get on this.. So I'd say SAS.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Both. I like using FB to look at links other people post, usually articles on science/tech/secularism/politics and the occasional meme.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Both


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

SAS. I have a Facebook account, but no one ever talks on there. It's mostly to keep in touch with my overseas friend, but I was hoping it might come into more use. It never does though. I seem to use sites pertaining to my interests more than FB itself...and I'm happy that way, actually!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

uh idk man. facebook's not even as great as it used to be. it's great for stalking lol and remembering people's birthdays and getting a weather/news update cuz you get it from like 30 people at once


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I like both!

SAS for my personal problems that the other side (facebook) doesn't understand and Facebook because thats where all the people i know are. So there. BOTH FOR ME THIS TURTLE


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Definately SAS because I dont feel comfortable enough to ever write statuses or comments or anything on fb


----------



## brycek34520 (Jan 17, 2012)

NjoyDfriendZ said:


> *Im going to go with S.A.S cause i don't feel an overbearing pressure of having to keep up with the people i went to high school/family and friends. S.A.S feels more like a safe haven.*


^this


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate FB and refuse to be a part of that BS so sas without a shadow of a doubt!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sas


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

i've met some judgemental people here but this site does help me a little bit with my issues. 
i'd say facebook though because it helps me stay in contact with my friends that I know in person.


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

fissionesque said:


> Neither, people ignore me on both, but I keep coming back because I'm a masochist.


i'm with you on that one


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

jay l said:


> i'm with you on that one


Hell yeah! People are *****y.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't have Facebook.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

How exactly does that compare in the least? Facebook does not have threads and discussions on serious topics and only very short status messages that could be used for nonserious topics. SAS also has 1000s of strangers discussing things while facebook has some people you often know outside of facebook. Entirely different media for entire different purposes with entirely different options. Apples and oranges.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

NjoyDfriendZ said:


> *Im going to go with S.A.S cause i don't feel an overbearing pressure of having to keep up with the people i went to high school/family and friends. S.A.S feels more like a safe haven.*


I agree.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

SAS, i dont talk to anyone on FB


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have a Facebook, but I see people using it and it just looks... _draining._ Meaning I don't see why people would want to keep track of what hundreds of their friends are writing about, it just seems boring and mentally draining.

So, I pick SAS because at least it's entertaining and I feel like I can help people here.


----------

